# Bringing a pet to Canada



## coldnorth (Aug 1, 2007)

I have a friend who plans to move to Canada. The only problem is that she has a dog and cat. She refuses to leave them behind. Will she be able to bring them with her? What paper work and regulations are involved?


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Nothing as far as I am aware of , just as long as they are not on the endangered species list or foaming at the mouth .


----------



## coldnorth (Aug 1, 2007)

oddball said:


> Nothing as far as I am aware of , just as long as they are not on the endangered species list or foaming at the mouth .


Really? That's great. I would have thought they would have more regulations. Maybe animals don't pose as much dangers as I thought.


----------



## shazza151 (Jan 10, 2008)

coldnorth said:


> I have a friend who plans to move to Canada. The only problem is that she has a dog and cat. She refuses to leave them behind. Will she be able to bring them with her? What paper work and regulations are involved?


I bought 2 dogs over from the UK in October 2007, If like me you are staying in Canada permenantly, you will not need a Pet Passport, unless you intend to return to the uk with your pet(s), some airlines need a minimum of a months notice for your pet to fly. 
But each pets need to be vaccinated for rabbies, and each have a health check (fit to fly) certificate or letter from an approved vet. Each certificate stating date, pets name, age, colour and breed of animal, bring all medical history (get copies from your vet) and vaccination card(s). Time allowance between date of health check and flight vary from airline to airline, so check your airline website. (Keep pet(s) medical history in your hand luggage).
If your pets are on the same flight as you, then on the plane you will have to fill out a customs form, tick live animals and specify what animals they are (dog, cats, rabbit etc), then give this form to the customs officer on arrival in the airport. Then pick up your animal from either baggage reclaim or cargo reclaim. Then animal(s) and animal medical history must be checked over by Vet/Customs officer (there is a fee for this, amount depends on the airport of arrival. Once cleared by customs you and your pet(s) can leave the airport.


----------



## vickyg221 (Apr 1, 2008)

I brought a dog over last month we flew into calgary, just as shazza says but be aware of the price at the canada end - it possible depends on the airport it was $155 for me at customs as you pay for them to leave customs and for someone to give the animals a check


----------

